# Little green crab



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I picked up a quarter sized green crab today for $10. Any idea what kind it is? It wasn't labeled on the tank and the guy didn't know what it was either.

Unfortunately, I can't get a pic yet because he's hiding in some coral.

Description:
Emerald green with big pincers.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a emerald green crab

look at this link to see if u see it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

we need picture..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

a hermit crab in a mountain dew can?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> a emerald green crab
> 
> look at this link to see if u see it


 Emerald green crab, yes! Thanks Death in #'s.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > a emerald green crab
> ...










sweet i have 4 in my tank
they eat like pigs
all the alagea on rocks and left over food that hits the ground


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

I have one on my tank, it always comes out when i feed my fish. He also chases my fish around with his little arms(?) spread!! He's yet to catch anything.


----------

